

Ask PG: Ever Considered HN Store? - JacobIrwin

A 'Store' tab lodged with the other links in the top panel.<p>...Working exclusively with one print company (for manufacturing) and selling high-quality t-shirts (for starters). YC logos, hacker slogans, and tech images on each.<p>Storefront could be a clean and spacey UI - following pre-established HN design standards. Or the store's UI could be built off API to third-party 'online store builder' application - a past YC startup comes to mind.<p>I'm sure you've considered it already, so I guess the better question is: Will you ever sell HN-inspired gear through HN?
======
ABrandt
Why not a store that aggregates and organizes all the HN-built apps out there?
I'm sure there's an app built by an HN member that covers all the major tools
startups rely on. Say you decide you need an A/B testing tool. Check out the
HN Store and you'll be sure to see Visual Website Optimizer is a popular
choice. Support your fellow Entrepreneur and get great software; its a win,
win.

Probably something that wouldn't be incorporated into HN itself, but I could
see the potential for success if someone else built it...

------
sorbus
Why would setting up a HN store be worth the time and effort?

~~~
arn
it certainly wouldn't be a profit center, but from a brand / loyalty
perspective I see the value.

------
ZackOfAllTrades
Main questions: Does PG actually need more money? Would a store do anything
more for the YC brand than if the time required to create it were spent doing
other things, like helping startups/doing interviews/thinking?

I suspect that the answer to both questions is not really. Thus, probably not
gonna happen dude. Bummer.

